# Back rear delts and traps



## stockpott01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Been doing a variety of exercises to develop this area. I'll post some pics in few for critique.


----------



## sixsix250 (Jul 21, 2015)

Sounds good stock. Lets see those beastly traps


----------



## stockpott01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Well there you have it... Feed back please


----------

